# Sauvegarder ses revues iPad sur son mac pour relecture



## alixxx (28 Mai 2011)

Avec toutes ces app magasines... j'aime personnellement "Project"... les nouveaux numéros sont directement telechargés sur l'iPad.
Mais la memoire de l'iPad n'est pas indéfinie... comment garder tous ces numéros pour relecture plus tard? les retransferer plus tard sur l'iPad? Je les achete, elles sont donc à moi... j'aimerais pouvoir les garder pour les relire... ou pas?

Merci pour votre aide, pour vos idées.


----------



## MisterDrako (28 Mai 2011)

tu peux les coller dans "dropbox" et les recuperer sur ton Mac....

(dans les 2 sens d'illeurs...) je procede ainsi ....

à +

Patrick.:love:


----------

